# Won't use wheel in front of us



## amelias_hooman (Oct 7, 2014)

Our hedgie Amelia loves to use her wheel at night. We find it very used and covered in her gifts that she leaves us each night, but when we try and take her out and have her use the wheel she acts like it doesn't exist. Not to say that this is a bad thing, she could just want to wait until it's dark and her peak active time, but it would be nice to see her using it. Are any of your hedgies similar or are there any ways to help incentivize her to use her wheel in front of us?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

My hedgehogs don't wheel in front of me. Penny is my exception and only if it's dark and I'm very quiet. However, I have only viewed her in her cage. I don't bring out wheels for play time.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

bell will if its dark and were quite, but we don't bring it out to use. she will do this with her food though, I have tried to bring it out for her to eat but she just ignores it lol.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

Tiggy wont use the wheel in front of me. i have heard her in it and walked into the room she is in and she will stop, stare at me, then get off and go hide.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, Nara will freeze and the wheel will rock back and forth. Then if I stand there, she'll run back to her igloo. 
She likes her privacy, I guess.


----------



## Erinaceous (Sep 9, 2014)

Same with Clementine; she runs (and poops) on her wheel like crazy, but if I ever get near her cage at night she'll just freeze up and give me a "leave me alone, I'm exercising!" glare :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

In the entire 3.5 years I had Lily, I think I got to see her run on her wheel three times, only for a couple minutes at most each time. Once when she was still quite young, a second time she surprised me when I had a play area with her wheel included set up, & a third time when I left my hallway light on, but room lights off & she decided it was dark enough for a quick run. The first two times both had lights on, but dim. 

Most of the time, though, when I'd head to bed after her lights went off, I'd accidentally time it so that she was up for her first spin & I'd catch her on the wheel when I turned the light on. She'd do the freeze "I wasn't doing anything who are you oh crap" reaction & just stop dead. If I left the light on, she'd usually hunker down & pull quills over her face until I was in bed. If I apologized & turned the light off, she'd usually hop off, maybe grab a quick bite, but more often just run for her igloo. :lol: I always felt so rude when I interrupted her!


----------

